# Tasin TS-108 Info?



## jkc64 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone know anything about the Tasin TS-108 meat grinder sold by The One Stop Jerky Shop? Looking at a deal on CL for this grinder and wondering if anyone knows anything about this grinder. Here is the web site http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/tasin-ts-108-electric-meat-grinder-1/   I am in no hurry to buy one just looking for a good deal and this is in my price range.

Thanks to anyone who can help with this info.

John


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2013)

Looks like a Kitchener... the old model.......   

[h1]Kitchener #12 Electric Meat Grinder — 1/2 HP[/h1]

Was $129.99

Sale $9999

Order Today and Save $30.00
Guaranteed Lowest Prices
QTY










[ATTACH=full]618743[/ATTACH]
Add to Wish ListItem In Wish ListAdd to Wish List

In Stock Online
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Calculate Shipping

Manufacturer's Warranty: 12 months limited parts / No labor
Extended Warranty Replacement Plan — 1 Year
Only $14.99







  

Tasin grinder.........


----------



## jkc64 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, that is the info I was looking for.


----------

